# Fuel vent



## Larry Lyons (Jan 14, 2013)

My experience with fuel line is not so great. Ms. Smith needs hose to connect between the fuel tank vent and the remote vent tubes; in this case copper pipe. Any recommendation on hose type would be appreciated. Or just use fuel line for this connection, just seems too large and bulky to me? 

L


----------

